
Things I Wish I'd Known Before Using Jenkins Pipelines - zwischenzug
https://zwischenzugs.com/2017/04/23/things-i-wish-i-knew-before-using-jenkins-pipelines/
======
verdverm
Another good feature is gating steps by branch / tag, using the "when" and
"anyOf" clauses.

